# علمنى ان اسهر و اصلى



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*علمنى ان اسهر و اصلى*

*
عندما نقف أمامك جسديًا، انزع عن عقولنا نوم الغفلة".
 "أعطنا يا رب يقظة، لكي نفهم كيف نقف أمامك وقت الصلاة".
(مقدمة التسبحة اليومية)
بهذه العبارات المُقدَّسة .. يبدأ تسبيحنا في كل ليلة، ليُعبِّر عن اشتياقات النفس الروحانية أن تسهر للصلاة حسب وصية المُخلِّص القدوس: "اِسهَروا وصَلّوا لِئلا تدخُلوا في تجرِبَةٍ. أمّا الرّوحُ فنَشيطٌ وأمّا الجَسَدُ فضَعيفٌ" (مت41:26). إن السهر بالليل في الصلاة يُعبِّر عن معاني روحانية جميلة:
(1) الاستعداد لاستقبال العريس:
فقد أعلن إلهنا القدوس أنه سيجيء ثانية في نصف الليل، ويليق بنا أن ننتظره بالسهر الروحاني المصحوب بالصلاة والتسبيح ..
& "اِسهَروا إذًا لأنَّكُمْ لا تعلَمونَ في أيَّةِ ساعَةٍ يأتي رَبُّكُمْ" (مت42:24).
& "اُنظُروا! اِسهَروا وصَلُّوا، لأنَّكُمْ لا تَعلَمونَ مَتَى يكونُ الوَقتُ" (مر33:13).
& "اسهَروا إذًا وتضَرَّعوا في كُل حينٍ، لكَيْ تُحسَبوا أهلاً للنَّجاةِ مِنْ جميعِ هذا المُزمِعِ أنْ يكونَ، وتقِفوا قُدّامَ ابنِ الإنسانِ" (لو36:21).
لذلك تُصلي الكنيسة في الخدمة الأولى من تسبحة نصف الليل إنجيل العذارى الحكيمات: "فقامَتْ جميعُ أولئكَ العَذارَى وأصلَحنَ مَصابيحَهُنَّ" (مت7:25)، لكي تُعلِّمنا أن نقوم وقت الليل لنشعِل مصابيح قلوبنا بالتسبيح استعدادًا لاستقبال العريس: "طوبَى لأولَئكَ العَبيدِ الذينَ إذا جاءَ سيدُهُمْ يَجِدُهُمْ ساهِرينَ. الحَقَّ أقولُ لكُمْ: إنَّهُ يتمَنطَقُ ويُتكِئُهُمْ ويتقَدَّمُ ويَخدُمُهُمْ" (لو37:12). أما الجاهلات النائمات فقد ضاع منهن الإكليل، وفقدن رجاءهن، بسبب انعدام الزيت وعدم الاستعداد .. بعكس الحكيمات الساهرات في الصلاة والتسبيح والحب واستعداد القلب، فقد فُزن بالملكوت الأبدي.
قد يُفهم مجيء السيد المسيح في نصف الليل بطريقة رمزية وليست حرفية، لأن نصف الليل في مكان على الأرض يُقابل وقتًا آخر في مكان آخر في نفس اللحظة، ولكن على كل الأحوال فإن مجيء السيد المسيح سيكون مفاجئًا للكل، وفي وقت لا يتوقعه أحد، كمثل صديق يصل إلينا في منتصف الليل بدون سابق معرفة. لذلك وَجَب لنا أن نسهر في الصلاة، علامة على استعدادنا للقاء العريس .. "هوذا العريس يأتي في نصف الليل. طوبى لذلك العبد الذي يجده ساهرًا" (صلاة نصف الليل).
(2) الحِرص الروحي:
الإنسان النائم لا يكون حريصًا، وهو يشبه الشخص الذي يأتيه الشيطان ليجرّبه، فيُسقطه بسهولة بسبب عدم الحِرص. لذلك يُنبِّهنا مُعلِّمنا بطرس الرسول قائلاً: "اُصحوا واسهَروا. لأنَّ إبليسَ خَصمَكُمْ كأسَدٍ زائرٍ، يَجولُ مُلتَمِسًا مَنْ يَبتَلِعُهُ هو" (1بط8:5)، وكذلك ينصحنا مُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول: "فلا نَنَمْ إذًا كالباقينَ، بل لنَسهَرْ ونَصحُ" (1تس6:5)، "لا تُعطِ عَينَيكَ نَومًا، ولا أجفانَكَ نُعاسًا. نَجِّ نَفسَكَ كالظَّبيِ مِنَ اليَدِ، كالعُصفورِ مِنْ يَدِ الصَّيّادِ" (أم4:6-5).
وعندما نقوم ليلاً للصلاة والتسبيح .. يُكافئنا الله بأن يُعطينا يقظة روحية، نفهم بها كيف نغلب إبليس، ونكشف حِيَله الرديئة.. "لأنَّنا لا نَجهَلُ أفكارَهُ" (2كو11:2). حقًا قيل: "طوبَى لمَنْ يَسهَرُ ويَحفَظُ ثيابَهُ لِئلا يَمشيَ عُريانًا فيَرَوْا عُريَتَهُ" (رؤ15:16).
يقول القديس الأنبا إشعياء في تعاليمه للمبتدئين: "إن السهر يُنقي العقل، أما كثرة النوم ففيها خسارة للعقل، وجفاف للعينين، وغلاظة للقلب"، ويقول أيضًا القديس لنجينوس: "السهر يُطهر العقل".
(3) شركة مع المسيح في سَهَرِه المُقدَّس:
لقد سهر السيد المسيح كثيرًا خاصة ليلة آلامه المُقدَّسة، وقد طلب من تلاميذه الأخصاء (بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا) أن يسهروا معه .. "اُمكُثوا هَهنا واسهَروا مَعِي" (مت38:26)، وعندما لم يقدروا أن يسهروا عاتبهم بحب شديد قائلاً: "أهكذا ما قَدَرتُمْ أنْ تسهَروا مَعي ساعَةً واحِدَةً؟ اِسهَروا وصَلّوا لِئلا تدخُلوا في تجرِبَةٍ. أمَّا الرّوحُ فنَشيطٌ وأمّا الجَسَدُ فضَعيفٌ" (مت40:26-41).
يُوجِّه لنا الرب يسوع نفس العتاب الرقيق، عندما يغلبنا النعاس ولا نستطيع أن نقف للصلاة بالليل: "أهكذا ما قَدَرتُمْ أنْ تسهَروا مَعي ساعَةً واحِدَةً؟" (مت40:26).
لقد قيل عن السيد المسيح: "الذي جالَ يَصنَعُ خَيرًا ويَشفي جميعَ المُتَسَلِّطِ علَيهِمْ إبليسُ" (أع38:10)، وكان هذا الجولان بالنهار، أما بالليل فقيل عنه: "قَضَى اللَّيلَ كُلَّهُ في الصَّلاةِ للهِ" (لو12:6) .. أَمَا يليق بنا أن نسهر قليلاً كل يوم مع المسيح نتحدث معه وإليه!! "الذي ماتَ لأجلِنا، حتَّى إذا سهِرنا أو نِمنا نَحيا جميعًا معهُ" (1تس10:5).
(4) السهر يُعبِّر عن التوبة:
يُشير ظلام الليل الحَالِك إلى ظلام الخطية.. ومَنْ يحوِّل الليل إلى نهار بالاستيقاظ وإضاءة المصابيح كمَنْ يُحوِّل ظلمة الخطية فيه إلى نور التوبة.. "وأمّا أنتُمْ أيُّها الإخوَةُ فلستُمْ في ظُلمَةٍ حتَّى يُدرِكَكُمْ ذلكَ اليومُ كلَِص. جميعُكُمْ أبناءُ نورٍ وأبناءُ نهارٍ. لسنا مِنْ ليلٍ ولا ظُلمَةٍ. فلا نَنَمْ إذًا كالباقينَ، بل لنَسهَرْ ونَصحُ. لأنَّ الذينَ يَنامونَ فباللَّيلِ يَنامونَ، والذينَ يَسكَرونَ فباللَّيلِ يَسكَرونَ. وأمّا نَحنُ الذينَ مِنْ نهارٍ، فلنَصحُ لابِسينَ دِرعَ الإيمانِ والمَحَبَّةِ، وخوذَةً هي رَجاءُ الخَلاصِ" (1تس4:5-8).
نحن أبناء النور، أبناء البر، أبناء المعمودية "سر الاستنارة".. لذلك يليق بنا أن نُحوِّل الليل إلى نهار، وفيما الناس نيام نقوم لنعمل عمل التسبيح المُبارك.
من أجمل المعاني الروحية .. أن يخرج الرهبان من قلاليهم والظلام باق، ويدخلون الكنيسة في ظلام، ثم يوقدون مصابيحهم للصلاة والتسبيح، وعند انتهاء التسبحة اليومية والقداس يخرجون وقد استنارت الدنيا بنور الشمس. إنه تعبير رائع عن خروج النفس للبحث عن المسيح، وقد اظلّمت الدنيا من حولها بسبب الخطية، وعندما تجده وتجلس إليه بالتسبيح والصلاة، تخرج من لُدنِه وقد استنارت الدنيا بنور المسيح من حول النفس.
عندما يُدركنا الظلام لن نجد مَنْ يستعيد إلينا نور الحياة إلاَّ المسيح وحده. فلنقف إذًا أمامه وقت المساء، وفي نصف الليل، وفي ظلمة حياتنا الحالكة مواظبين على الصلاة.. "ساهِرينَ فيها بالشُّكرِ" (كو2:4). أمَّا غير المستعدين والنائمون، فيأتي عليهم قول الكتاب المُقدَّس: "إنْ لم تسهَرْ، أُقدِمْ علَيكَ كلِص، ولا تعلَمُ أيَّةَ ساعَةٍ أُقدِمُ علَيكَ" (رؤ3:3). وقال في ذلك القديس إبيفانيوس: "أيقظوا قلوبكم بذكر الله، فتخف قتالات الأعداء عنكم".
(5) السهر يُعبِّر عن الجهاد الروحي:
من الطبيعي أن يستيقظ الناس نهارًا وأن يناموا ليلاً.. وكما أنه ليس سهلاً أن ينام الإنسان أثناء ساعات الاستيقاظ والانتباه، كذلك صعب على الإنسان أن يستيقظ ليلاً.. لأنه شيء ضد الطبيعة يحتاج مجهودًا ضخمًا حتى يغلب الإنسان النعاس ويقف بنشاط بالليل.
وهذا يعبِّر عن النشاط الروحي والجهاد ضد طبيعة الجسد وميوله الرديئة التي تجذبنا إلى الخطية.. وهو تنفيذ للوصية المُقدَّسة: "أنْ تُجاهِدوا مَعي في الصَّلَواتِ" (رو30:15). وقد عبَّر عنه مُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول قائلاً: "عابِدينَ بالجَهدِ ليلاً ونهارًا" (أع7:26)، ويُماثل السهر الروحي الذي تصارع فيه أبونا يعقوب مع الله حتى الفجر حتى قيل له: "جاهَدتَ مع اللهِ والناسِ وقَدَرتَ" (تك28:32).
وكانت صلاة السيد المسيح نفسها في جهاد عظيم .. "وإذ كانَ في جِهادٍ كانَ يُصَلي بأشَد لَجاجَةٍ، وصارَ عَرَقُهُ كقَطَراتِ دَمٍ نازِلَةٍ علَى الأرضِ" (لو44:22). إنه جهاد الإيمان الحسن .. "جاهِدْ جِهادَ الإيمانِ الحَسَنَ، وأمسِكْ بالحياةِ الأبديَّةِ التي إليها دُعيتَ أيضًا" (1تي12:6)، وهو الجهاد الذي أتمه مُعلَِّمنا بولس الرسول.. "قد جاهَدتُ الجِهادَ الحَسَنَ، أكمَلتُ السَّعيَ، حَفِظتُ الإيمانَ، وأخيرًا قد وُضِعَ لي إكليلُ البِرِّ" (2تي7:4-8). فلا بد من التعب في الصلاة لتُحسب جهاد حب لله، وهذا التعب هو جزء من كل الجهاد الروحي في حياة الإنسان، وهو الأمر الذي طالبنا به الكتاب المُقدَّس:
& "وكُلُّ مَنْ يُجاهِدُ يَضبُطُ نَفسَهُ في كُل شَيءٍ. أمّا أولئكَ فلكي يأخُذوا إكليلاً يَفنَى، وأمّا نَحنُ فإكليلاً لا يَفنَى" (1كو25:9).
& "وأيضًا إنْ كانَ أحَدٌ يُجاهِدُ، لا يُكلَّلُ إنْ لم يُجاهِدْ قانونيًّا" (2تي5:2).
& "لنَطرَحْ كُلَّ ثِقلٍ، والخَطيَّةَ المُحيطَةَ بنا بسُهولَةٍ، ولنُحاضِرْ بالصَّبرِ في الجِهادِ المَوْضوعِ أمامَنا، ناظِرينَ إلَى رَئيسِ الإيمانِ ومُكَملِهِ يَسوعَ، الذي مِنْ أجلِ السُّرورِ المَوْضوعِ أمامَهُ، احتَمَلَ الصَّليبَ مُستَهينًا بالخِزيِ، فجَلَسَ في يَمينِ عَرشِ اللهِ. فتَفَكَّروا في الذي احتَمَلَ مِنَ الخُطاةِ مُقاوَمَةً لنَفسِهِ مِثلَ هذِهِ لِئلا تكِلّوا وتخوروا في نُفوسِكُمْ. لم تُقاوِموا بَعدُ حتَّى الدَّمِ مُجاهِدينَ ضِدَّ الخَطيَّةِ" (عب1:12-4).
إن الحياة الروحية لا تستقيم بدون جهاد وتعب وصبر وتكميل إلى المنتهى .. وهذا جميعه يُعبَّر عنه السهر بالليل للصلاة، وكل مَنْ يأخذ حياته الروحية برخاوة لا يتقدم خطوة للأمام .. "العامِلُ بيَدٍ رَخوَةٍ يَفتَقِرُ، أمّا يَدُ المُجتَهِدينَ فتُغني" (أم4:10)، "الرَّخاوَةُ لا تمسِكُ صَيدًا، أمّا ثَروَةُ الإنسانِ الكَريمَةُ فهي الاجتِهاد" (أم27:12)، "مَلعونٌ مَنْ يَعمَلُ عَمَلَ الرَّب برِخاءٍ" (إر10:48). إن الكتاب المُقدَّس يأمرنا بالاجتهاد والاستقامة، ويُنبِّهنا ألاَّ نقع في الرخاوة والتكاسل .. "ومَا أقولُهُ لكُمْ أقولُهُ للجَميعِ: اسهَروا" (مر37:13).
(6) السهر فرصة هدوء وسكون:
يقول القديس مار اسحق السرياني: "إن الليل مفروز لعمل الصلاة" .. ولعل السر في هذا هو هدوء الليل وسكونه .. "بالرُّجوعِ والسُّكونِ تخلُصونَ. بالهُدوءِ والطُّمأنينَةِ تكونُ قوَّتُكُمْ" (إش15:30). وكأن الكنيسة في تركيزها على صلاة نصف الليل والسهر تريد أن تعلمني أن أهدّي حواسي حينما أقف للصلاة.. "وأمّا أنتَ فمَتَى صَلَّيتَ فادخُلْ إلَى مِخدَعِكَ وأغلِقْ بابَكَ، وصَلِّ إلَى أبيكَ الذي في الخَفاءِ. فأبوكَ الذي يَرَى في الخَفاءِ يُجازيكَ عَلانيَةً" (مت6:6). إنه هروب إلى العمق، ودخول إلى داخل النفس في هدوء وخصوصية .. فالنهار يرمز إلى العمل والنشاط وصخب الحياة، والليل يشير إلى الخلوة والوحدة وهدوء الحواس.
لا مانع أن نخدم الآخرين بالنهار (وأيضًا بروح الصلاة)، وأن ننسحب بالليل لتتعانق النفس مع الله في سكون الصمت. إنه وضع يشبه ما فعله آباؤنا الرسل حينما أرسلهم السيد المسيح للخدمة بالنهار، وعندما ابتدأ النهار يميل رجعوا إليه .. "ولَمَّا رَجَعَ الرُّسُلُ أخبَروهُ بجميعِ ما فعَلوا، فأخَذَهُمْ وانصَرَفَ مُنفَرِدًا إلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاءٍ لمدينةٍ تُسَمَّى بَيتَ صَيدا" (لو10:9) .. رجعوا إليه ليختلوا به ومعه بعيدًا عن صخب الناس وخدمتهم، مثلما كان يفعل أبونا إسحق أبو الآباء .. "وخرجَ إسحاقُ ليَتأمَّلَ في الحَقلِ عِندَ إقبالِ المساءِ" (تك63:24).
إن القديسين جميعًا كانوا أصدقاء لليل، يحوّلونه إلى نهار بنشاطهم وصلواتهم وعملهم الروحي العميق.. لذلك اكتسبوا الهدوء والوداعة والسكينة الروحية، عارفين أن "الهُدوءَ يُسَكنُ خَطَايَا عَظِيمَةً" (جا4:10).
لقد عاينوا الرب في هذا الهدوء، لأن الله لا يُستعلن بوضوح إلاَّ في سكون الحواس وهدوء النفس. وإليك في هذا الأمر خبرة إيليا النبي عندما رأى الرب "فقالَ: اخرُجْ وقِفْ علَى الجَبَلِ أمامَ الرَّب. وإذا بالرَّب عابِرٌ وريحٌ عظيمَةٌ وشَديدَةٌ قد شَقَّتِ الجِبالَ وكسَّرَتِ الصُّخورَ أمامَ الرَّب، ولم يَكُنِ الرَّبُّ في الريحِ. وبَعدَ الريحِ زَلزَلَةٌ، ولم يَكُنِ الرَّبُّ في الزَّلزَلَةِ. وبَعدَ الزَّلزَلَةِ نارٌ، ولم يَكُنِ الرَّبُّ في النّارِ. وبَعدَ النّارِ صوتٌ مُنخَفِضٌ خَفيفٌ. فلَمّا سمِعَ إيليّا لَفَّ وجهَهُ برِدائهِ وخرجَ ووَقَفَ في بابِ المُغارَةِ، وإذا بصوتٍ إليهِ يقولُ: ما لكَ ههنا يا إيليّا؟" (1مل11:19-13). لم يكن الرب في الريح ولا في الزلزلة ولا في النار، بل في الصوت المنخفض الخفيف.
إذا أردت - صديقي الحبيب - أن تُعاين الرب فادخل داخلك عميقًا، وسكِّن حواسك وأفكارك، واهدأ قليلاً حتى تجده هناك .. عميقًا أعمق من عمقك، وعاليًا أعلى من ارتفاعك، وقريبًا إليك أقرب من نفسك إليك. إنه هناك يحتاج مَنْ يكتشفه في هدوء الليل وعمل الصلاة.
تأملات لنيافة الانبا رافائيل
مسكينة نفسي ..
ومسكين كل إنسان يُبدد هدوء الليل، ويملأه بالصخب،
ومسكين كل مَنْ لا يستفيد من جمال الليل بالعمل الروحي.
فكثيرون يصير الليل لهم فرصة:
لهو وعبث ونجاسة وأفلام ومسرحيات وأحاديث فارغة نجسة.

ليتنا نتذكر قول القديس مار اسحق:
"الليل مفروز لعمل الصلاة".​*


----------

